# Futtermenge?????????



## Fliege (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Wie berechne ich die Futtermenge?
Ich will Forellen auf Lachs füttern.
Habe Biomar Futter Aqualife 17

Auf dem Futtersack steht alles drauf, nur keine Formel zur
Berechnung der Futtermenge!!!#d

Habe gehört das die Durchflussmenge und Sauerstoffgehalt auch eine Rolle spielt?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Forellenzemmel (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Hallo, 

was willst Du denn haben? Schnellwachsend auf Teufel komm raus mit maximaler Ausnutzung der Wasserkapazität - oder lieber Fisch der auch nach Fisch und nicht nach Futter schmeckt...
Mit der Fütterei auf Lachsforelle kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, denke aber schon daß da nicht zu wenig angeboten sein soll. Beifutter, in diesem Fall unerwünschtes, ist ja fast immer dabei (Wurm, mal ne Schnecke oder Raupe, oder auch kleinere Exemplare...) und die Forellen sollen doch rotes Fleisch haben - wird man wohl gut füttern müssen, geht allerdings auf Kosten des Geschmacks.
Bei meinen normalen Forellen halte ichs seit Jahren so, in der ersten Wachstumsphase ca. 1/2 Jahr ordendlich füttern und dann ganz langsam mästen, der Gaumen dankt es einem.
Natürlich muß man den Sauferstoffgehalt und die Durchlaufmenge in den wärmeren Monaten schon beachten, aber das sieht man eigentlich... Wenn Du willst, füttere soviel sie haben wollen - nur nicht im Winter!
Ich denke mal Fischpaule wird konkreter antworten,

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fliege (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Ich habe eine Durchlaufmenge zur Zeit von ca. 160 Liter/s.
Der Fisch sollte auch schmecken, deswegen bräuchte ich die ungefähre Futtermenge (Formel dafür). Habe mal unter Google nachgeschaut. Dort gehen die Angaben aber weit auseinander!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fliege (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Kann mir keiner was zur errechnung der Futtermenge sagen??

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Amadeus69 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Hallo,
Berechnung der Tagesration pro Teich bei Forellenmast:
Fischzahl x Durchschnittsgewicht x Fütterungsempfehlung x 1/100

Beispiel:
1.000 Forellen x 0,1 kg x 1% = 1 kg pro Tag
Das Durchschnittsgewicht ist in bestimmten Abständen, z.B. 1x im Monat durch Probefänge festzustellen.
Weiterhin sollte auf die Futterverwertung geachtet werden = Futterquotient.
Futterquotient= Futtermenge in kg/Fischzuwachs in kg. Je kleiner der FQ, desto besser wird das Futter im Wachstum umgesetzt und desto geringer ist die Wasserbelastung.
Das zur Theorie bei Forellenmast. 

Bei den kalten Temperaturen füttere ich meine Forellen derzeit 1-2 mal in der Woche mit erheblich geringeren Futtermengen. Ich sehe es genau so wie Stefan, dass der Fisch nicht nach Futter schmecken soll und deshalb füttere ich grundsätzlich weniger, wie oben angegeben ist. Das muß aber jeder selber wissen. Viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Amadeus69


----------



## Fliege (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Vielen Dank Amadeus69

Mit der Formel kann ich was anfangen!!!
Habe 100 KG Forellen eingesetzt a`1 KG.

Mfg
Robert


----------



## igler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*


----------



## Fliege (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Danke igler

Tabelle kann ich lesen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## moskito72 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Hallo ihr,

warum füttert ihr im Winter wesentlich weniger? Weil die Forellen das Futter in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht verwerten können?

Grüße
moskito


----------



## igler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Weil die das Futter wenniger gut verwerten können oder die Nahrungsaufnahme ganz einstellen da die Lebensäußerungen stark zurückgehen.
MfG


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber in meinem Teich wird das Futter auch gar nicht mehr so aktiv aufgenommen wie im Frühjahr oder Sommer. Ich füttere nun ein bis zweimal die Woche die Menge die ich im Sommer an einem Tag locker verfüttere.


----------



## Fliege (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Also bei mir stürzen sich die Forellen aufs Futter!!!
Werden auch jeden Tag gefüttert.

Wenn sie es brauchen sollen sie es auch haben.

Gruß Robert


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Naja, jetzt wo es wieder milder ist stürzen die sich auch wieder drauf, wenn sie ne Weile nichts bekommen haben. Aber die Woche über bedienen die sich am Futterautomaten, daher muss ich nicht per Hand füttern und nur alle 14 Tage mal Futter nachffüllen. Hab ja aber auch nur an die 250 kg Forellen im Teich


----------



## Der_rheinangler (2. April 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

wie lange dauert es dann, biss die forellen mit dieser formel schlachtreif sind, wenn man  so 10cm große setzlinge nimmt?

Und was stellt der Faktor "Futterempfehlung" dar? was muss ich da eintragen wie finde ichd as raus?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (3. April 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Warum denn nur 10cm? Forellensetzlinge sind 12-15, das ist schon ein Unterschied! Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das 10ner groß billiger sein können.
Wenn Du aber auf maximalen Ertrag erpicht bist, würde ich das Setzlingstadium einfach übergehen... etwas über 20 cm, ein Futterautomat dabei - dann kannst Du denen beim wachsen zugucken|rolleyes! Nachteil ist natürlich der nicht optimale Geschmack - da ist weniger manchmal mehr... dauert halt etwas länger!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. April 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

was kosten denn so 20 cm grosse?


----------



## bmt_hethske (3. April 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

18-21 cm: 60 Cent/Stück
21-24 cm: 85 Cent/Stück

Bruttopreise!

Preise variieren etwas von Fischzucht zu Fischzucht und es hängt natürlich auch von der Menge ab. Bei Kleinstmengen (unter 1000 Stck) sind die Preise oft etwas höher.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (4. April 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

kannn mir einr verraten was der faktor "fütterungsempfehlung darstellen soll?
was trage ich da ein?


----------



## Syntac (4. April 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*



Amadeus69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Berechnung der Tagesration pro Teich bei Forellenmast:
> Fischzahl x Durchschnittsgewicht x Fütterungsempfehlung x 1/100
> 
> ...



hab ich jetzt nen Rechenfehler drin? hab jetzt nämlich mal testhalber 35 Rebos in meinen kleinsten Weiher gesetzt - ca. 100 gramm das Stück.

Das wären nach obiger Formel eine Futterration von 35 gramm am Tag - sprich ein Gramm pro Forelle? kommt mir etwas sehr wenig vor |kopfkrat


----------



## Peppino (16. November 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Hallo zusammen. Kompliment, Top Forum!
Bitte um Hilfe, bin Anfänger.
Habe 3 Natur Forellenteiche von je ca. 50m3.
Wassermenge (Waldbach) ca. 200lt/Min.
Wassertemperatur jetzt ca. 3 Grad.
Wasserwerte inkl. Sauerstoff sehr gut.
Habe aktuell ca. 1000 Stk. kleine Regenbogenforellen a ca. 10 Gramm im 1Teich eingesetzt.
Futtermenge? (Habe gelesen unter 4 Grad nicht füttern? Von was leben denn diese Fische im Winter?)
Sollte man ein Bereich des Teichs abdecken? (Dunkler Teil schaffen?)
Kann mir jemand einen preiswerten Futterautomat (Fabrikat) empfehlen?
Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.
Peppino #d


----------



## forellenfischer1 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Futtermenge?????????*

Ich würde wenigstens ein bissal füttern


----------

